# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الإمارات >  قانون امارة دبي الخاص بالمعاملات والتجارة الالكترونية

## دكتور سامح

*[align=center] 
قانون امارة دبي الخاص بالمعاملات والتجارة الالكترونية
‏ 
قانون رقم (2) لسنة 2002 بشأن المعاملات والتجارة الالكترونية

نحن مكتوم بن راشد آل مكتوم حاكم دبي تحقيقاً لتوجه حكومة دبي باحلال وسائل التقنية الحديثة في المعاملات والتبادل التجاري



الملف في الملفات المرفقة 
[/align]*

----------

